# Topics > Smart home > Smart home agro devices >  AVA Byte, automated indoor smart garden, AVA Technologies Inc., Vancouver, Canada

## Airicist

Website - avagrows.com

youtube.com/AVAByteTheWorldsBestAutomatedSmartGarden

facebook.com/AVASmartGarden

twitter.com/AVASmartGarden

linkedin.com/company/ava-smart-gardens

instagram.com/AVASmartGarden

"AVA Byte: World's Best Automated Smart Garden" on Indiegogo

Co-founder and CEO - Valerie Song

----------


## Airicist

AVA Byte: World's best automated indoor smart garden

Published on Jun 13, 2017




> AVA Byte automated smart garden takes the hassle out of gardening. 
> 
> Self-watering, NASA-inspired lighting system saves up to 90% of water versus traditional gardening & helps your plants grow up to 3x faster. 
> 
> Ready-to-grow plant pods loaded with micro- and macro nutrients offer a soil-free, mess-free gardening experience. Track plant growth to create stunning timelapse videos with HD camera.

----------

